# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  CoWatch, Amazon Alexa integrated smartwatch, iMCO Technology Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/cowatch

twitter.com/imcowatch

linkedin.com/company/cowatch

Co-founder and CEO and the creator of the CoWatch - Danny Dong

"CoWatch: The Most Affordable High-End Smartwatch" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

CoWatch: the most affordable high-end smartwatch

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> With a design philosophy that marries style with accessibility, CoWatch packs next-level features, while being one of the most affordable smartwatches on the market. As the world's first smartwatch to integrate Alexa, Amazon's advanced voice-recognition software, CoWatch is your perfect companion into the future. Pre-orders launch April 18, 2016. Shipping June 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Put Amazon Alexa on your wrist with the CoWatch"
First there was Android Wear, followed by the Apple Watch. Soon we'll see Amazon Alexa on a smartwatch with the CoWatch, an Indiegogo campaign in full swing.

by James Kendrick
April 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

This smartwatch talks to Amazon Alexa

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> The new Alexa-enabled CoWatch smartwatch runs a custom version of Android and works better than you expect.

----------


## Airicist

CoWatch video

Published on Sep 8, 2016




> CoWatch: the first Amazon Alexa-enabled smart watch and more...

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Alexa on a Smartwatch! CoWatch from iMCO Technology

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> Disclosure: This video is sponsored by CoWatch. I only recommend products or services I use personally and believe will be good for my viewers. I am disclosing this in accordance with the Federal Trade Commission guidelines concerning the use of endorsements and testimonials in advertising.

----------


## Airicist

Controlling smart home on CoWatch

Published on Dec 25, 2016




> CoWatch is integrated with Amazon Alexa voice service. CoWatch also integrates with IFTTT (If This Then That). Watch this short clip for how a reviewer turns on/off lights with IFTTT and Alexa commands.

----------


## Airicist

Alexa on CoWatch

Published on Jan 19, 2017




> A quick overview of what Alexa is and does, how to set up Alexa on CoWatch, and what you can do with this Alexa-enabled smartwatch.

----------

